# Debian Server - GNOME & VNC



## jimb0p (20. Januar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich nutze Debian 8 für meinen Server ohne Grafische Oberfläche. Möchte nun eine GUI installieren und VNC an den Start bringen. Ich bin nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen. Habe gnome mit


```
sudo apt-get install gnome
```

installiert. Wenn ich nun den vncserver starte kann ich mich auch verbinden aber ich bekomme die Meldung:



> Oh no! Something has gone wrong. A problem has occured and the system can't recover. Please log out and try again.



Das habe ich natürlich schon mehrmals probiert. Habe auch xstartup wie hier beschrieben bearbeitet. Das vnc Logfile gibt folgendes aus:



> 20/01/18 22:27:04 Desktop name 'X' (debian:1)
> 20/01/18 22:27:04 Protocol versions supported: 3.3, 3.7, 3.8, 3.7t, 3.8t
> 20/01/18 22:27:04 Listening for VNC connections on TCP port 5901
> Font directory '/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/' not found - ignoring
> ...



Jemand eine Idee woran das liegt?

Beste Grüße!


----------

